# Stihl gas cap fixed



## xman23 (Sep 3, 2012)

I finally couldn't take how hard it was to get the gas cap off and on. I recall some discussion here about it, so I stoped at my dealer to see what can be done, He said there was a warranty recall years ago, but It has run out The problem was the plastic reacted to the gas, causing it to swell. So for $10 I got new ones for the gas and the oil. The oil cap was not very bad, but the new gas cap made a huge difference.

Does anyone know where to attach the cap string?


Tom


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 3, 2012)

It should go in the tank? 

Does it look like a "T" at the end? Squeeze the ends of the T and stick it in the tank. .


----------



## xman23 (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it had a round ball at the end. I thought it might attach to the fuel fliter, but I couldn't get it out. I still had gas in it so i could't see much.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

BTW, i've hear that if you toss your old cap on a shelf it will be good to go after sitting for a while. then you can swap the caps back and forth as needed.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 3, 2012)

xman23 said:


> I think it had a round ball at the end. I thought it might attach to the fuel fliter, but I couldn't get it out. I still had gas in it so i could't see much.



Only thing attached to my filter, is the gas line.


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 3, 2012)

xman23 said:


> I think it had a round ball at the end. I thought it might attach to the fuel fliter, but I couldn't get it out. I still had gas in it so i could't see much.


 
Cap attaches to a small slot in the tank neck. Slide the thin part up into the slot till it snaps in, the ball keeps it from pulling through. A C


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

that's what she said


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 4, 2012)

xman23 said:


> I finally couldn't take how hard it was to get the gas cap off and on. I recall some discussion here about it, so I stoped at my dealer to see what can be done, He said there was a warranty recall years ago, but It has run out The problem was the plastic reacted to the gas, causing it to swell. So for $10 I got new ones for the gas and the oil. The oil cap was not very bad, but the new gas cap made a huge difference.
> 
> Does anyone know where to attach the cap string?
> 
> ...


 

The problem with caps swelling on Stihl's was only "officially" pertaining to several trimmers and blowers but no saws were ever on that list to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Sep 4, 2012)

I swap my Craftsman caps: when one begins to bind I remove it and put it on the shelf and put on the one that's been drying. Works like a champ. I think that was a BrotherBart tip...


----------



## xman23 (Sep 4, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> The problem with caps swelling on Stihl's was only "officially" pertaining to several trimmers and blowers but no saws were ever on that list to the best of my knowledge.


 
I don't know about other Stihl products with the issue but  my 10 year old 260 pro has slowly developed the problem. So bad this year i could hardley get it out and in. The new cap worked perfect. Hope the plastic issue is fixed.

So If you have this problem, don't suffer get a new one.

My dealer showed me a few new Stihl saws with a simple screw on gas and oil cap. I guess the over enginnered cap is on its wayout.  

Tom


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 4, 2012)

xman23 said:


> I don't know about other Stihl products with the issue but  my 10 year old 260 pro has slowly developed the problem. So bad this year i could hardley get it out and in. The new cap worked perfect. Hope the plastic issue is fixed.
> 
> So If you have this problem, don't suffer get a new one.
> 
> ...



The 660 never had flippy caps (and 880). Are these smaller saws that had the regular caps?

I love the Caps on my 036. Simple.. I fill the gas, oil, and check the chain tension all at the same time, so the Scrench never leaves me hand. It then returns to my handy leather pouch on my hip that has a slot just for a Scrench  

I know some (most) like the Flippy Caps. I am truly not a Fan.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 4, 2012)

I know some (most) like the Flippy Caps. I am truly not a Fan. 
Floppy caps are Stihls answer to a problem that never existed , (leaking caps) yet they managed to create it with their " cure " .


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 5, 2012)

Nixon said:


> I know some (most) like the Flippy Caps. I am truly not a Fan.
> Floppy caps are Stihls answer to a problem that never existed , (leaking caps) yet they managed to create it with their " cure " .


 
You think they'd be all for selling replacement caps after the centers are hogged out by screnches and the edges all tore up from the channel locks. 

I don't think the flippy's will go away any time soon on the saws since they spend most of their time vertical and really do benefit from a locking cap.



DexterDay said:


> The 660 never had flippy caps (and 880). Are these smaller saws that had the regular caps?


 
 The MS170 amd MS180 never had flippy's either.  Really only the MS210-MS460 and the top handles had 'em.  Stilhl did revert to regular threaded caps on their back pack blowers and I think I saw some new trimmers with the threaded caps as well.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't need flippy caps, and scrench caps work ok, but why the heck don't they just make a normal looking cap that has the handle built in like this:







have you ever heard someone say "well, i was gonna buy a stihl, but decided to go with husqy because i liked the oil lid better" ???? NO, you haven't! engineers are overthinking this! ! !


----------



## Ashful (Sep 5, 2012)

Quick! Where's "thinkxingu"?



thinkxingu said:


> Wendell, I agree that Redd's a Stihl fanboy, but when's the last time you heard of a systemic problem from Stihl?


----------



## ScotO (Sep 7, 2012)

Nixon said:


> I know some (most) like the Flippy Caps. *I am truly not a Fan.*
> Floppy caps are Stihls answer to a problem that never existed


I flat-out HATE them. I have one on my polesaw (oil tank) and it is a PITA half the time.....


----------



## xman23 (Sep 8, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I flat-out HATE them. I have one on my polesaw (oil tank) and it is a PITA half the time.....


 I"m with you, the flip caps never were needed.  I'm just happy I was able to get mine working again. Hope for everyones sake they change all there products to screw caps.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 8, 2012)

xman23 said:


> I"m with you, the flip caps never were needed.  I'm just happy I was able to get mine working again. Hope for everyones sake they change all there products to screw caps.



Yep...Screw caps rock. Flippy caps, work, but I hate them also.

My screw caps all look new. If you dont Torque on them real hard, then they dont get chewed up and broken.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 9, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> ... If you dont Torque on them real hard, then they dont get chewed up and broken.


 
Unfortunately too many Average Sams out there subscribe to the theory of "Tight is tight and too tight is broken."  Or use the German method of torqueing them down "Gudentite". 

Stihl "fixed" a problem that was out there with _everybody's_ product and hence deemed "normal".  Unfortunately they created another problem all their own. Somebody forgot to tell them what happens when you Idiot-proof something.


----------

